# New user needing advice



## nex (May 23, 2021)

Hi all,

Recently bought my first TT (& my first Audi) - 2.0 45TSFI, brand new on 5 May! Loved the first 10 days - everything I was hoping.

And I'd like to be able to say it was still going well - but on 15 May, with just 400 miles on the clock, the engine management warning light went bonkers! 

Audi dealer had a look, and now say it will need a replacement turbo! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Am I just seriously unlucky, and once they've replaced it (all under warranty of course), all will be well? Or do I need to be more concerned - do they need to take the engine out to replace, and can I ever trust that once they've done the work, it will be as good as new?

I'm within my rights to return & get another car - but that will mean more months of waiting, and I'd rather not do that. Dealer has ordered the new turbo unit - could take 2 weeks to arrive from Germany they say.

I'd welcome thoughts & suggestions please - no experience of Audi at all.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nex, Welcome to the TTF.
It's under warranty & you will get a courtesy car so let Audi do their stuff & pray.
Some Audi dealers are better than others, let's hope yours is one of the better ones.
Hoggy.


----------



## nex (May 23, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Nex, Welcome to the TTF.
> It's under warranty & you will get a courtesy car so let Audi do their stuff & pray.
> Some Audi dealers are better than others, let's hope yours is one of the better ones.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy. Yeah - no problem with the dealer so far, they've been very quick off the mark (especially as it's my local dealer, not the one I bought the car from) - they've sorted me with a monster Q5 50 eTron thing for as long as needed, and even sent a bunch of flowers. Nice touch!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

nex said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nex, Welcome to the TTF.
> ...


Hi, Looking good then 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Tom Tim Smith (Oct 3, 2021)

all done by now I guess but there's no point in fitting a new turbo until you find out why the existing one failed like oil starvation , blocked pipe even someone might have moved or altered something important


----------

